# 1969 GTO gas tank question



## Andy Hughes (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a 1969 GTO and the restoration is beginning. I need a new gas tank. What's the difference between the ones offered today? Zinc? Galvanized? Coated? I want a tank that will appear new forever. Any idea which one I should order?

Thank you!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I got a stainless steel tank for my '67. As far as I am concerned it was a smart move. Also got the matching sending unit. You can see the installation here. Only prob was the stainless steel straps were bent incorrectly, so I had to reuse the orig straps.

GTO Tank Slideshow by pjw1967 | Photobucket

69 70 Pontiac New Stainless Steel Gas Tank w Neck Vent | eBay


----------

